# Halloween Decorations



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2012)

Sara is much better at this stuff than I am...










































Pumpkin carving time is coming up too


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 29, 2012)

something tells me you can come up with a better pumpkin blade than one of these:


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2012)

lol... i tried a dremel last year, but we ended up using about 10 different knives


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 29, 2012)

If it weren't Halloween, then I might have guessed this was the cob-webbed condition of your shop having just returned from a long time away!


----------



## RobinW (Oct 30, 2012)

If i didn't know better i'd say business seems slow....

Anyway, when i lived in the US my house was let to a family who moved there from Detroit with a 5year old kid.

So in the end of october I get a very upset phone call from one of my Swedish friends (he has no kids and Halloween is not widely celebrated in Sweden). He says, Robin, you gotta talk to your tenants, your whole porch is covered in spidersweb... dont they ever clean it?
So i look around our house, covered in spiders, pumpkins and web... and :laugh:


----------



## chuck239 (Oct 31, 2012)

Jon,

The little shank like paring knife you sell works awesome for carving pumpkins. I just finished mine up a little while ago.

-Chuck


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2012)

we didn't have enough time to do pumpkin carving this year  but at least i had fun decorating the store!


----------

